# Weight loss for ages then none!



## diatribe (Nov 27, 2021)

I was up to about 92kg at one point, although it was steady at around 88-90kg before I probably became diabetic. This fell to about 85kg before diagnosis in June and is now about 75-76kg (morning before breakfast). However, for the last month or so (despite no real diet changes) my weight has stuck at this level.

I was wondering is this good or bad news, or just normal? I am T2 and on metformin and another tablet. I would like to continue the weight loss, when younger my natural weight was around 68-71kg. I am hoping that I can get back to that level, even if all my clothes are now too big.  My BMI is about 23.5.

I wonder if any of you have advice on when the weight loss seems to stop and more importantly how to continue?


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 28, 2021)

Cut back on calories should kick start it again, wife would do this when weight loss stalled.


----------



## diatribe (Nov 28, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Cut back on calories should kick start it again, wife would do this when weight loss stalled.


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I think this may be the direction. Could end up being quite brutal though as I was already cutting back quite a bit.


----------

